# Planted Tank Water Change



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i was just wondering since my planted tank water doesnt go pass 10 ppm of nitrate could i not do any water changes ever? besides topping off my tank


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I Can Mate said:


> i was just wondering since my planted tank water doesnt go pass 10 ppm of nitrate could i not do any water changes ever? besides topping off my tank


Being that it is an enclosed enviroment i would say no....I do weekly water changes as a rule out of habit nothing does more for your fish then fresh water. It dosen't matter how good or how much filtration you have nothing beats good old water changes.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I completely agree with you spec.
In the past I have tried to stretch out my waterchanges from weekly to bi weekly since I had good parameters but never again unless I'm busy and cant. The water becomes visibly foggier and sometimes out of nowhere I would get nitrite spikes and it actually cost me a $500 RTG Arrowana.
I learned my lesson the hard way so never again, my schedual is every Sunday 40-50% waterchange with gravel wash and I recomend the same for everyone


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Plus, the plants themselves do better with water changes, since that is the easiest way to replenish the micro nutrients.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

spec-v said:


> i was just wondering since my planted tank water doesnt go pass 10 ppm of nitrate could i not do any water changes ever? besides topping off my tank


Being that it is an enclosed enviroment i would say no....I do weekly water changes as a rule out of habit nothing does more for your fish then fresh water. It dosen't matter how good or how much filtration you have nothing beats good old water changes.








[/quote]

X2 My Ps always seemed the happiest right after a water change. I think that they actually enjoyed it, well at least after I stopped swinging that stinking python tube around


----------

